# 6 mths old pixs!.



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They are adorable and close,to be,fully grown!.

Goliath:










Tiger:










Tiger and Goliath:



















Samson:










Eclair:










She was just spayed and hated the cone of shame:


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

They are both beautiful!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Heart O'Gold said:


> They are both beautiful!


BTW,they are 4 different cats!.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Very pretty cats, I love the expressions you can capture on them.


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful babies....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all beautiful


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks!.
I,never,thought I would have that many cats but they are adorable and so loving!.


----------

